# Old Photographs with Scalloped Edges



## guyinsf

Does anyone know the specific term used to describe the technique or style of old photos that have these intricately cut decorative details on the edges and know where online to find samples of such?
Thanks so much!
Tuan


----------



## Dagwood56

I know just the type your speaking of, many that I have were produced in little red cardboard folders too. I'm not sure there was any specific name for them though. Good luck.


----------



## guyinsf

Dagwood56 said:


> I know just the type your speaking of, many that I have were produced in little red cardboard folders too. I'm not sure there was any specific name for them though. Good luck.



Thanks Carol, I'm sure someone knows and will reply, I hope.


----------



## Josh66

Go to the scrapbooking section (usually by all the sewing stuff) of Wal-Mart - they have scissors that you can use to do the same thing.


----------



## guyinsf

O|||||||O said:


> Go to the scrapbooking section (usually by all the sewing stuff) of Wal-Mart - they have scissors that you can use to do the same thing.




Thanks. I'm actually not trying to do it myself. Just want to know the name of the technique or style so I can find images of such photographs online.


----------



## Dwig

guyinsf said:


> Does anyone know the specific term used to describe the technique or style of old photos that have these intricately cut decorative details on the edges and know where online to find samples of such?
> Thanks so much!
> Tuan



The answer to your question, as asked. is "yes".

The answer to the unasked question that I presume you think you asked is:

The term is "deckle", see Deckle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for a proper definition of the term. Commercially made "deckle edge" photographs didn't have a true deckle edge, but a simulated deckle edge cut with a die. The paper was available from manufacturers pre-trimmed (Kodak made it until the later '60s or early 70's) and paper cutters were sold that produced the effect. The commercial deckle edge was a simulation of the true deckle edge often seen on fine art paper and thus on hand coated photographic prints.

You can find samples of true deckle edge paper and the simulated deckle edge on photos by simply typing "deckle edge photo" into any good search engine.


----------



## c0ps

I was thinking more like "tattered"


----------



## guyinsf

Dwig said:


> guyinsf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the specific term used to describe the technique or style of old photos that have these intricately cut decorative details on the edges and know where online to find samples of such?
> Thanks so much!
> Tuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your question, as asked. is "yes".
> 
> The answer to the unasked question that I presume you think you asked is:
> 
> The term is "deckle", see Deckle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for a proper definition of the term. Commercially made "deckle edge" photographs didn't have a true deckle edge, but a simulated deckle edge cut with a die. The paper was available from manufacturers pre-trimmed (Kodak made it until the later '60s or early 70's) and paper cutters were sold that produced the effect. The commercial deckle edge was a simulation of the true deckle edge often seen on fine art paper and thus on hand coated photographic prints.
> 
> You can find samples of true deckle edge paper and the simulated deckle edge on photos by simply typing "deckle edge photo" into any good search engine.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your answer, I think that is probably the word I'm looking for but when I do a google search, it seems to give me mostly the "torn" do-it-yourself look. What I was hoping to find was images of photographs that have a precise perfectly cut with classical looking baroque-like contours, kind of doily-like edges, the look that can only achieved from a dye cut, not the random torn look.


----------



## Josh66

I'd be willing to bet that most of the people posting the pictures you're searching for don't know the proper term for it...


----------



## jetron

Dwig said:


> guyinsf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the specific term used to describe the technique or style of old photos that have these intricately cut decorative details on the edges and know where online to find samples of such?
> Thanks so much!
> Tuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your question, as asked. is "yes".
> 
> The answer to the unasked question that I presume you think you asked is:
> 
> The term is "deckle", see Deckle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for a proper definition of the term. Commercially made "deckle edge" photographs didn't have a true deckle edge, but a simulated deckle edge cut with a die. The paper was available from manufacturers pre-trimmed (Kodak made it until the later '60s or early 70's) and paper cutters were sold that produced the effect. The commercial deckle edge was a simulation of the true deckle edge often seen on fine art paper and thus on hand coated photographic prints.
> 
> You can find samples of true deckle edge paper and the simulated deckle edge on photos by simply typing "deckle edge photo" into any good search engine.
Click to expand...


To help date such photos, I have a bunch that were created around 1951-2.


----------

